# Shipping question



## isenblatter (Jul 25, 2008)

As to not clutter up anywhere else I have decided to post this here:

As far as shipping plants, I've seen USPS Priority seems to be the way to go. My questions are:
1. Priority shipping boxes, free from USPS, but if I want to send plants, which of the hundreds of box and/or envelopes should be used? I see Priority shipping is supposed to be $4.80 for items less then 1 pound. Is that for any priority box, or just envelopes? Which containers are recommended to be used for the $4.80 shipping?
2. I've seen the free Priority supplies at USPS. Flat-rate, shoe box, flat rate priority, which way should I ship? I would assume if I walk into the post office and tell them I want to ship priority they will ship priority, but what exactly does that mean?

Any help would be much appreciated as I have a jungle of an aquarium and I would like to post some plants in the For Sale/ Trade forum.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

If you've got a big bag 'o plants and are short boxes, Priority is a good option as they'll give you a box (stay away from the "flat rate" boxes).

First class is nearly as fast if not as fast and it can be lots cheaper, as long as you're under 1/2 pound (heavier goes priority). The trick is finding (and saving) light boxes as you have to provide your own.

Don't bother trying to recycle priority boxes unless you completely wrap 'em in brown paper though - if the PO people see that you're using a priority box, you will pay priority rates.

I ship most of my plant packages for $3 or less.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I use priority - 2 or 3 day delivery guaranteed. 

I use the VCR and Large VCR boxes. Bigger plant packages, use a bigger box....nothing hard here. 

I don't mess with first class because people are always whiling to pay for priority I will agree that first class will get to many places in the same amount of time as priority, but that isn't the case for things places on the coasts (I live in the midwest)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I also use priority boxes. I use the video boxes, the larger video boxes and the square 7x7x7 boxes. I stuff them with paper shreds and put the plant right in the middle. I do it all online and tracking is free. You get a discounted rate for doing it all online. 

Squawkbert is right that sometimes first class is just as fast but I have found that you can never know, especially at holiday time. I just feel safer with priority and I have the tracking to prove to the person it's on it's way and we know where it is.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I use the same boxes as Tex Gal. I almost always use the larger video box. I love that it's self sealing.  

FYI: you can also order the customs envelope that's clear to place the paypal printed labels in. Then you don't even have to buy tape at all.


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with what has already been said. You can order all the supplies from the USPS site for free, including delivery, and then Paypal makes it super easy to pay postage, print labels, even schedule a pickup. You could easily get everything you need and successfully ship your plants without ever leaving the house. Laziness FTW!!!!


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

helgymatt said:


> I use priority - 2 or 3 day delivery guaranteed.
> 
> I use the VCR and Large VCR boxes. Bigger plant packages, use a bigger box....nothing hard here.
> 
> I don't mess with first class because people are always whiling to pay for priority I will agree that first class will get to many places in the same amount of time as priority, but that isn't the case for things places on the coasts (I live in the midwest)


its not 2-3 day guaranteed. its not late unless its i think like 14 days or something. yes most all packages get there with in 2-3 days but there no guarantee. i use the same 7x7x7. by the time you add heat packs now its going to be over the half a pound. i dont think i ever sent plants first class before.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

AaronT said:


> I use the same boxes as Tex Gal. I almost always use the larger video box. I love that it's self sealing.
> 
> FYI: you can also order the customs envelope that's clear to place the paypal printed labels in. Then you don't even have to buy tape at all.


X2 - I also use the large VCR boxes for almost all of my shipments. And the customs envelopes are my favorite!


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks for the info on the Customs forms envelopes just order some since I needed some boxes anyways.

Craig


----------

